
Blockchain reading list - mintdonuts
Looking to get informed. A guided reading list would be blessed.
======
dodgyb
Try a google search, e.g. "site:github.com awesome blockchain"

[https://github.com/naolduga/awesome-
blockchain](https://github.com/naolduga/awesome-blockchain) seems fairly
comprehensive

